# Leaking tank - eGo ONE MEGA



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

Hey guys....new to vaping and couldnt find another thread regarding the same issue......my tank seems to leak from the bottom of the tank ad through the gaps for airflow? could it be because i filled it too much or is there some other issue im missing?


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/16)

the ego one does tend to leak when over filling. i usually fill it about 75% instead of too the brim.

i also find that the stock coils were very intermittent and leaked and gurgled constantly. changing to the rebuild able CLR coils resolved this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> the ego one does tend to leak when over filling. i usually fill it about 75% instead of too the brim.
> 
> i also find that the stock coils were very intermittent and leaked and gurgled constantly. changing to the rebuild able CLR coils resolved this


Awesome! thank you!! i thought i broke it lol it behaves itself but it does leak a little....and the gurgling sound i have noticed haha need more cloud though


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/16)

The gurgling is generally a sign of over wicking, what coils and juice are you using @Bob_Rock ?


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The gurgling is generally a sign of over wicking, what coils and juice are you using @Bob_Rock ?


the juice im using is fog machine faerie juice 6mg....the wick and coil im not sure...std out the box.....but i think theres an Ni coil in there?


----------



## Jan (23/2/16)

How old is that coil? The standard coils also start to leak when they have reached the end of their life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

Jan said:


> How old is that coil? The standard coils also start to leak when they have reached the end of their life.


hmmmm not sure really! its a brand new unit straight out the box.....it works fine tbh just a bit of a leak


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> the juice im using is fog machine faerie juice 6mg....the wick and coil im not sure...std out the box.....but i think theres an Ni coil in there?


OK, that's a pretty thick juice, 70vg if I'm not mistaken, so it's unlikely that it's the juice causing the issue. Check that the coil is firmly screwed into the base and try not to suck too hard when drawing, that can also pull too much juice through the coil. Maybe try another coil?


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

THanks bud!! will try that out...after i read the manual a few times and make sure i know what im doing lol


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

Next question.....how do i get bigger clouds from current setup? or will this involve having to change coils and tanks?


----------



## Cave Johnson (23/2/16)

Hey @Bob_Rock, just saw this discussion regarding your setup.
If it is indeed the nickel coil that you are using, just wanted to make sure that you're using it correctly in Ni TC mode and not power mode?


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

i think so  screen settings are as follows...Temp Ni 450 deg Farenheit power 60w atomizer 0.19 ohms and enough batttery power for daaaaaaaays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/2/16)

Jan said:


> How old is that coil? The standard coils also start to leak when they have reached the end of their life.


Yip I agree with @Jan, my Ego One Mega tank never leaked except when the coils were done and needed to be replaced.


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yip I agree with @Jan, my Ego One Mega tank never leaked except when the coils were done and needed to be replaced.


so you saying that theres a possibility that the brand new coil could actually be on its way out? or already out?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/2/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> so you saying that theres a possibility that the brand new coil could actually be on its way out? or already out?


I don't think so but I didn't read the part where you said they were brand new so now I'm stumped- haven't had that before... sorry bud


----------



## Bob_Rock (23/2/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> I don't think so but I didn't read the part where you said they were brand new so now I'm stumped- haven't had that before... sorry bud


lol its ok.....maybe i filled that tank too much...ill monitor and check and see how it goes


----------



## shaunnadan (23/2/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Next question.....how do i get bigger clouds from current setup? or will this involve having to change coils and tanks?




Current setup : get the regular coils (kanthal in the lowest resistance 0.5) you can push up the power a bit more but it's not really a huge difference 

Option 2 - consider an upgrade in tank 

Option 3 (my favorite! ) - rebuildables!!!


----------



## Jan (23/2/16)

If you use a clr coil rebuild it with 24g kanthal wire and wick it properly you can get about the same clouds as from a subtank mini with a 0,5ohm coil not spectacular but good enough


----------



## Bob_Rock (24/2/16)

ok guys i feel like such an idiot.....im very happy to say though, that the leaking has stopped after puffing away abit and using up some of the juice.....it all points to me overfilling the tank.....lol sorry to have got you guys all twisted.....ive been playing with the airflow and its working really great now! not huge clouds but its pretty decent...i still get the gurgling noises but thats just when it first fires up...after its a bit warm all noises are gone and its fantastic!! really appreciate all of the help and advice guys..thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------

